# Mediengestaltung / Schule / Lehrgang



## housymaus20 (28. November 2001)

HI!
Kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob es in NRW die Möglichkeit gibt eine schulische Ausbildung zur Mediengestalterin für Digital-und Printmedien zu machen?

Möglichst Kreis Essen/Dortmund/Bochum


----------



## Bäte (28. November 2001)

http://www.arbeitsamt.de  und dann asis und dann suche.. in deiner Umgebung gibbet einige Schulen die soetwas anbieten....

~Greetz~
Bäte


----------



## RedZack (30. November 2001)

Hey, schau doch mal unter http://www.sae.edu - ich bin mir sicher das eine dieser Schulen bei dir in der Nähe ist


----------

